# Need help with black smoke and "fuel" taste



## ericatrandys

Hello, my name is Eric. I work at a large restaurant in Northern Colorado and smoke brisket, Prime Rib, New York strips, pork ribs, pork butts, wings and other meats. I have been using a Treager pellet grill and the meats have been perfect. I just got a pre-owned Green Mountain Grill and am having problems with black smoke, thick black soot with a fuel type smell/taste. Any help would be great. Thank you.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Eric , send pics of the Smoker , inside outside , vents , loading fuel and the fuel you use . pics are more definable than words.

Oh, and your technique and altitude...

Then hold on for the avalanche of answers , (

P.S. - If it were me , I'd be Smoking on a' wood burner' , but that's just me...

have fun and  . . .


----------



## java

I dont know much about pellet smokers (or anything else for that matter) but it sounds like it maybe an air flow issue.

maybe incomplete burn or it could be resinous pellets.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Are you using your usual pellets or something that came with it? Pellets designed for heating have binders that may give that oily/resinous flavor. It does sound like there is not enough oxygen...JJ


----------



## ericatrandys

Im using the same pellets in both smokers and Im only having the problem in one. I will send pics soon.


----------



## smokinbill1638

I See You Said It Was PRe-Owned.  IT May Be Something The Previous Owner Used Or Did.  Just A Thought.


----------



## gary s

Got to be the pellets you are using

Gary


----------



## ericatrandys

Let me know  if you need more pics. thank you













IMG_20140921_113206_157.jpg



__ ericatrandys
__ Sep 21, 2014


















IMG_20140921_112938_625.jpg



__ ericatrandys
__ Sep 21, 2014


















IMG_20140921_113021_287.jpg



__ ericatrandys
__ Sep 21, 2014


















IMG_20140921_113056_987.jpg



__ ericatrandys
__ Sep 21, 2014


















IMG_20140921_113151_080.jpg



__ ericatrandys
__ Sep 21, 2014


















IMG_20140921_113214_409.jpg



__ ericatrandys
__ Sep 21, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello.  Just my two cents here. I would have said air flow but  if we ASSUME that you are keeping the top vent open and you use the same pellets in each smoker, and assume you have a pretty good idea of what you are doing as it isn't your first trip around the smoker then the problem must be with what the previous owner did.  It will be a messy job but I would take that smoker to a car wash, use the engine cleaner and scrub brushes and scrub that thing back to as clean as you can get it.  Re-season and start over.  If you are closing the top vent partially to control temp then that may well be your problem.  I don't follow conventional advice to always leave the top vent wide open but it is a good idea if you are learning to smoke or learning a new smoker.  Closing down the top vent takes some experience AND not every smoker responds in the same way when closing down the top vent.  Well that's all I can come up with.  Maybe someone else will have better advice.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## java

I dont think Im too far from you if you want to try cleaning it up and starting from scratch.

We have the pressure washer and soaps to do the job and it would be fun to meet up with a local.

Ed


----------



## JckDanls 07

I will agree about washing the unit out..  getting all that old creosote out...  as for pellet grills..  I'll have to leave that to the pro pellet users...


----------



## cliffcarter

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Are you using your usual pellets or something that came with it? Pellets designed for heating have binders that may give that oily/resinous flavor. It does sound like there is not enough oxygen...JJ


Wood pellets used for heat have no binders, they are formed by heat and pressure as are pellets used in BBQ pits.

They can, however, be made of either hard or soft wood or a combination of both.


----------



## gary s

I posted before I saw your pictures, Like one of the other members said start from scratch. Clean your smoker, pressure washer, and start fresh Ask some of the members what pellets they use and recommend 

Gary S


----------

